

Why is this button on Amazon a question? - pbw
http://imgur.com/09WRfC4

======
pbw
Is there some user interface guideline that explains this?

It's been that way for years. Because that's not a common way to label a
button. Imagine "Need to add your comment?" or "Need to Upload a file?" or
"Need to Send an email?" everywhere. Is there some guideline at work here or
is it just a whimsical designer and no one corrected it? I'm genuinely
curious, not trying to make fun of them.

